# icd9 for floating head?



## Onelm (Dec 3, 2010)

Can anyone assist me in finding the ICD code under OBGYN for Floating head?


----------



## sangili (Mar 1, 2016)

Onelm said:


> Can anyone assist me in finding the ICD code under OBGYN for Floating head?



Floating head is Unengaged, or high, head so we can use  O32.4XX0 ( High Head At Term)


----------

